# Camera Restoration Tips



## terri

Here is a thread from The Collector's Corner that contains useful and specialized information.

I'm calling it:

Mitica's Tips and Tricks on Camera Restorations 



Enjoy!


----------



## Rao Kat

any idea how to do this?


----------

